# Had trouble reading the vernier scale



## Larry42 (Oct 25, 2019)

I've had trouble reading the Vernier scales. Went to eye doc, cataracts! Decided to get them fixed but first doc would only install the fixed focus kind. He said because I was diabetic and had scars on my eyes, they wouldn't do the multi focus.  I had heard about the new multi focus type so went to different doc. After another exam he said I had no damage from the diabetes and he could do the multi focal. Deal, Money up front over what was covered by Medicare and my supplemental insurance, $8400. Insurance would have fully covered the basic lens implants. The lenses I got had just been approved by the FDA in August. 
I'm 3 days into having the second eye done. Results are pretty amazing. I can read fine print, no glasses & also read the highway signs. The lenses have little "fingers?" that stick out and allow the new lenses to be squeezed by the regular eye focus muscles, slick tech! I'm old as dirt (77) so things ain't what they used to be. I'm posting this for all you younger guys so you can put this on your "to be considered" list for when you get older. Starting to feel like the bionic man, hearing aids, insulin pump, continuous glucose monitor (FreeStyle, that I love) and now lens implants. What next?
    Be safe


----------



## MontanaLon (Oct 25, 2019)

Just need that little blue pill and you will feel like 20 again.


----------



## Larry42 (Oct 25, 2019)

MontanaLon said:


> Just need that little blue pill and you will feel like 20 again.


And die of a heart attack.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 25, 2019)

Larry42 said:


> And die of a heart attack.



But with a smile on your face....


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 25, 2019)

Larry42 said:


> I've had trouble reading the Vernier scales.


Get the large liquid crystal scales...


----------



## Larry42 (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm too cheap to buy a new set. 
I like my 1950s Starrett 1,2 &3" micrometer set that includes the depth set. I do have a Mitutoyo 1" mic with mechanical digital display that works well. My Fowler electronic caliper seems to be very accurate but I never feel as comfortable about the readings as with a micrometer.


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 25, 2019)

It’s pretty amazing what medical science can do.   I just hope they stay out ahead of me as I age and hit reliability issues.


----------



## Al 1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Larry,  
               Good to hear.    Keep on Trucking.
     Al.


----------

